# [V] Camelot Unchained Account



## Murx (14. Oktober 2014)

Heute kam die Email das bald der Pre-Alpha Test startet. Das bedeutet der Alpha Test ist nicht weit - auch wenn es schon längst so weit sein sollte. Leider habe ich kaum Zeit um mich dem Spiel zu widmen, also verkaufe ich meinen Account. Gezahlt habe ich 110$ - wer sich einen neuen Account für den Beta oder Alpha Zugang kaufen möchte, muss über 250$ löhnen, also eine einmalige Gelegenheit noch einen Backer-Account abzustauben. Details zu aktuellen Preisen kann man hier sehen: https://store.camelotunchained.com/

Im folgenden die Boni von der Kickstarter Seite kopiert:



> YOUNG HERO - DIGITAL ONLY
> 
> In some circles this is known as a "Digital Collector's Edition" and it  is a limited, “early adopter” digital tier. You receive the I LOVE  TCHOTCHKES rewards and THESE UPGRADES:
> 
> ...



Bei Fragen bitte melden


----------

